# Keeping Name Of Our Child In The Name Of Guruji



## Jasmeet kaur (Jul 14, 2006)

WJKK WJKF,

I think it is not right to keep our children name in the names of our great men and women of our great sikh history because when we call our child in some rash language when he do some mistake then it is attacking to them.It is not only in home it can happens anywhere in school and college collegues can say any thing.

Bhul chuk maaf!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 14, 2006)

Good question. Even I used to stay away from such names... but then look at other simple names - gurcharan, gurbachan, jas etc... many of our names are part of Gurbani. If one ponders over the meaning of those simple or perhaps outdated(!) names, there is such a deep meaning. If one is going to respect the name of his/her own... then by all means, I go for this. But if name is Waheguru Singh, and the guy is showing no signs of sikhi, then such situations make me think twice abt naming a kid. So well, for me, it is a personal choice and ability to respect a name and take that as a reminder for ourselves.

By the way, my daughter's name is Japji.

Regards.


----------



## Jasmeet kaur (Jul 14, 2006)

Arvind said:
			
		

> Good question. Even I used to stay away from such names... but then look at other simple names - gurcharan, gurbachan, jas etc... many of our names are part of Gurbani. If one ponders over the meaning of those simple or perhaps outdated(!) names, there is such a deep meaning. If one is going to respect the name of his/her own... then by all means, I go for this. But if name is Waheguru Singh, and the guy is showing no signs of sikhi, then such situations make me think twice abt naming a kid. So well, for me, it is a personal choice and ability to respect a name and take that as a reminder for ourselves.
> 
> By the way, my daughter's name is Japji.
> 
> Regards.


 
WJKK WJKF,

Exactly i m trying to say that when you call your daughter with those another word such as japji ..... (sorry i have no strength to right anything so I right....).You are saying to her but when anybody hear that then it can be hurt to any gursikh.

The other names the meaning is very beautiful the words of gurbani but they not directly attack them but this names such as Sukhmani Kaur, Japji kaur, Fateh Singh etc remember somebody else.We say in a very respectful manner Japji Sahib Ji, Baba Fateh Singh Ji,Guru Gobind Singh Ji but when you call japji....... then it absolutely hurt.

Bhul chuk maaf!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 14, 2006)

That s right Jasmeet ji. Her name itself has made so many changes in my boli. So I can never ever use any wrong word along with her name Japji. btw, If I am to scold her for some reason, I use other (nick) name 

Historically, there are so many names then, who were GurSikhs, but I dont think we could stop the usage of that name with that historical personality. However this is just my personal opinion. Others may disagree.

Regards.


----------



## max314 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jasmeet kaur said:
			
		

> WJKK WJKF,
> 
> I think it is not right to keep our children name in the names of our great men and women of our great sikh history because when we call our child in some rash language when he do some mistake then it is attacking to them.It is not only in home it can happens anywhere in school and college collegues can say any thing.
> 
> Bhul chuk maaf!



You're hardly "attacking them".  It's a different person entirely.  It's like saying that if I call my kid Paul and I tell him off then I'm telling off every kid called Paul who has ever existed.

It seems that, in the search for spiritual heights, we have forgotten the most basic of all God's gifts: common sense.


----------



## Anoop (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats so wrong about keeping names of guruji... Its just name doesnt have any effect..its all formalities right?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2006)

I do no think it matters really. I would think those names are special and the child bearing the name with try not to disrespect it. Of course, a mona given the name of Gobind Singh just seems wrong and he has already disrespected the guru in a way but mostly his parents have. 
Like my name is Bhagat Singh and I always feel the need the protect the status of the name by not lieing , doing good, helping others etc. I feel that if my country or religion needs me i should be ready. But i dont know if others with similarities sometimes feel this way.
Like my friend I will not mention the name but it is the name of a Sahibzada.This "friend" of mine started to shave his beard in his teen years. (lol were both still in our teen years).


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 25, 2006)

Gurfateh

It is ok to use name of Ram,Mohamud or Nanak or Jesus for the Sikhs names.But often say when we abuse our children blody idoit .... S....h then we need to understand what we do but as fact such name may maken us polite with chidern and others.


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry I don't even understand this one at all?

So we shouldn't call our children by names of God, or that will what insult God?  

Can God be insulted?, is there a single word that God is not?  So if I call my son Connor is there no God in there at all?

Sorry I'm just plain confused.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 25, 2006)

Very Valid questions Lee ji. I see what you are saying and agree with you.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 8, 2006)

name is just a name...

go ahead keep any name...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 30, 2006)

Lee said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't even understand this one at all?
> 
> So we shouldn't call our children by names of God, or that will what insult God?
> 
> ...


 
Lee,

Your make a very good point. Gurbani says:

Sabh Gobind hein, Gobind bin nahin koyee.

We are all children of One True God, None is a child of a lesser God.

Hence, no matter what name we give to our child, whenever we are rude to him or her we are being rude to THE SOURCE that has made us all and dwells in all.

So it is not in the name of our child that matters but it is our behavior towards him/her.

Tejwant


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 31, 2006)

God and GURU CANNOT be "insulted"...or Vice Versa....
Gurbani says..Kahun haun SULTAN kahu hun MIAM..kavan teri vadayee...meaning that even if we were to Calla "Sultan:..  just MIAN ( Mr in Muslim lingo)..or we calla Mere MIan..SULTAN SAHIB..its NOT going to either INSULT Waheguru ( real Sultan of all sultans)...or degrade Him or ADD to His Stature....do you really think it adds any "stature" to WAHEGURU ..if a mere gyani like me calls Him "XXXXXXX"....or that His Stature is DEGRADED if i call Him "VVVVVV"
That is OUR HUMANLY yearning....if soemone addresses us as GYANI JI..we feel so great....but if the same person calls us OI gyani..kiddhan ?? we get angry ??? its just our haumaii..actually my "GYAN" didnt increase just because soemone called me GYANI JI SAHIB...and it sure as hell didnt decrease if another called me oi gyani ??  WAHEGURU  GURU JI is way way BEYOND such human traits...

btw in Gurbani there is the story of Ganika a prostitute who became a saint just because her parrot repeated the Name of God....another story ?? this is why my neighbour named his son SATNAAM...he thinks everytime he calls for SATNAM..he is japping Naam !!! also the latest Miss Punjab Australia is named Miss JAPUJI...

It is normally the western Sikhs who are really into names like Satnam kaur..waheguru singh, ramdass singh, sat singh etc etc and i find NOTHING WRONG in that...while our own Punjabi Sikhs are going for names like jasmeen, jaideep, gaganpreet, kumar, kavita, jasvin etc etc...nothing wrogn there either..to each his own..
Gyani JS


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 2, 2006)

It does feel abit strange when I meet someone Sikh named Nanak or Gobind,which occasionally (but rarely) does happen. 

Maybe its just that many of us hold the Guru's in such high esteem in our mind that when we meet a mere human with their name it sort of strangely seems like some sort of sacrelige.

But I get the point that Lee made, many people who are not Sikh are named identically to the Gurus (especially Arjun). I guess we have to remember that people were often given such names a long time before the Gurus were born and basically continue to be so. Plus I think the nonSikhs who name their children Arjun are naming him after a Hindu god anyway.

Personally speaking though, it isn't a done thing in my family and I doubt it will ever happen. However this is distinctly different from naming your children after other non-Guru heroes of the Sikhs, which I think can be a good idea sometimes as it may lead to the youth studying the person they are named after in later life and keep them in closer touch with their roots, which is a major issue for Sikhs in the diaspora at least.


----------



## sahilmakkar1983 (Feb 2, 2007)

Vahe Guru

Name doesnt matter,
if u can learn some thing good from it.. then its OK, whatever no problem should be there

We should concentrate our mind on the way told by our Gurus not on such things
we are wasting our time discussing these things....

I would like to put a incident from the life of  seventh patshai....

*One old lady invited
*

*Sri Guru Har Rai Ji 
*


to her home for dinner, After the dinner was over, then that Old matta ji was wavering Hand-woven FAN for Guru ji ....
and was speaking "MEIN Pappi TU BAKSHAN HAAR"
she was enjoying the Holy look of Guru ji... so doing these...she forgot what she was speaking
and started speaking wrong,"TU PAAPI MEIN BAKSHAN HAAR"
then her husband noticed that.. and HE said,"HEY WHAT r U SAYING"

then atonce Guru ji said'"*LET HER SAY , WHATEVER SHE SAYS, M ENJOYING HER FEELINGS...
WHATS THERE IN WORDS......... THE FEELINGS SHOULD BE PURE... AND MY LOVE IS  NOT  FOR THE PEOPLE WHO JUST SPEAK GOOD WORDS............. BUT FOR THE PEOPLE WHO SPEAK FROM HEART WITH DEVOTION AND TRUE FEELINGS*"...........

so we can understand from this story that our Gurus has nothing to do with words....
but they want our Love for them...
and they want us to lead the life of spirituality ...for which they came...
and even they will keep coming in different bodies.... for us
For sake of our salvation........
(SO HAVE ANY NAMES FOR US AND OUR CHILDREN...doesnt matter) but do the things they want from us.. dont be hypocrite ... seek god.. through the teachings of our GURUs

Guru Fateh


----------



## badmash (Feb 13, 2007)

I totally disagree. We should use historical names, and why not!
Honor those of old, I love the old names, especially of old Sikh warriors and heroes. A shame they have 'fallen out of favor'. Hari, Phula, Banda, Shyam, Jassa, etc. etc. are great names. As usual the discussion veers to the esoteric. All other major religions utilize the names of either ancestors or religious figures, and in that tradition is the essence of the word itself. Part of our amnestic disease as Sikhs is that we cannot seemingly become truly aware of our own history. At a layman level, we are too seemingly concerned with other superficial matters to think more deeply on the significance of how we act, speak and indeed even name our children reflects on our respect and thinking of the past. You can apply this same argument, I believe, to the sad plight of our historical monuments, our historical artifacts and documents and for that matter language and traditions. Call me wrong, that is your right. But I believe more and more, that for punjab, "There is no culture but agriculture". (Now when I say the above, I do not apply it to the more cerebral of you who post the very Gurbani verses with translations and all, I am talking of the true reality on the ground, and especially in Punjab itself. We seem to believe that no price is too high for economic and personal profit, and those of us who are more educated are too bothered to duke it out with the trash that run our politics and religion).

Sincerely


----------

